# Seneca ice?



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone know how the ice is if there is any down there? Thinking of making a trip down sat or Sunday looking for saugeyes. Don't want to make the 1.5 hr drive if it's not good


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Was curious too, but haven't made it that way yet. It would be questionable at best I think. We had a huge amount of rain and snow run off Friday before it got cold.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We had the same up here around Akron. Was surprised when I walked out sat morning and found that nothing had happened to the ice. Same thickness in most areas some were thicker where the water pooled on top and then the snow hit then temps dropped and froze it solid


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Bring a 12' 2"X8" board with you and ware a life jacket. It's real sketckie right now. So much warm rain can't be good.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We had a lot of warm rain up here but had snow on the ice. All the rain did was melt the snow and cause water to sit on top and we got snow after the rain and all it did was make more ice


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The issue would be that all the local creeks flooded. Including the ones that run into the lake. It may be safe later in the week, I’m not sure.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I crossed the dam yesterday after work. Seen 3 shanties out just up from the boat ramp by the first point. They looked like they were 15-20 ft off of the bank and 5 ft apart from each other. In the corner by 
the dam I seen water laying on top of the ice around the edges. I do know that the Lake is still about 1 ft high from winter pool and water is being released through the dam. The water in the channel coming back into the gate house is definitely dirty. I wasn’t able to actually check the ice. Hope this helps


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Any updates? Would like to go try the crappie out if it becomes open enough


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mostly still locked up. The spillway is runing bank full and muddy. There is some open water in front of the dam where the current is pulling through the dam.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

How about now??


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

As of yesterday it was the same as my post above from the 29th. A little more open water in areas. But still ice on the lake. The spillway was ripping bank full yesterday but with the rain yesterday and last night along with what rain we get today I’d say the spillway will be shut off for a while


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Went across Seneca dam just a few minutes ago. It’s mostly wide open now. Some ice still floating around


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Awesome thx g3.. ill let you know if i make it out and do any good


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How was the spillway flowing


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/river.php?wfo=pbz&wfoid=18672&riverid=204830&pt[]=all&allpoints=145436,145437&data[]=hydrograph

Try this. It’s the Lake level as well as the spillway level. Looks like it’s running some


----------

